# Best portable fencing ideas



## JessaLynn

Right now we have a chainlink fence with electric fencing as a permanent fencing area and this year I would like to make a second fencing area to rotate them on to give the grass a break.What would be the best to use to easily build and move around? I thought about cattle panels.Anyone use this? We have 5 goats now but will increase to atleast 10 by April. How big should I make it?


----------



## liz

I do think that the easiest for rotational and portable would be cattle panels and t- posts..... it's also the cheapest.


----------



## StaceyRosado

Since you have electric already you can try electric netting. 

I'm getting goat panels and going to use them for my browse area and going to rotate. 

My plan is to use 4 of the 16 foot panels and make a square for 5-7 goats and kids - it will be tight fit but I will be rotating around and not leaving them in the area long.


----------



## liz

I have the goat panels as my "permanent" pens. I also have 4 strands of electric fence connected to the panel pen as pasture. The galvanized aluminum wire was the most expensive but very easy to install on the fiberglass posts. I also have an insulated "underground" fencewire to connect the fencer to the 4 strands without electrifying the panel pens.

It was actually more of a pain in the butt to clear the area for the electric fenceline than what it was to install it.

With the panels, theres no need to clear a fenceline, just drag them to where you want them, put a few t- posts in the ground for support , I use dog swivel snaps to connect the corners of the panels..cheap , easily removed and they work very well.
Panels are 16 feet long as Stacey said, 4 square is enough eating for mini goats for a day or 2, If you go with 6 or 8 panels, theres plenty room for 4-5 standard size goats to be able to eat as well as avoid the areas they poop on.


----------



## JessaLynn

Awesome! Sounds like a plan! I have panels already just got to get more tposts.Shouldn't cost much and will help keep weeds down around the yard  Thanks for the help.Wasn't sure if the idea would work but now I'm confident to try it out  My husband thinks I'm crazy half the time cus I go the extra mile for my goats to make them happy.What can I say they are my favorite and wouldn't be wihout them


----------



## StaceyRosado

I just got my panels today I can't wait to try this option out come spring and summer! Hope it works for you too


----------



## liz

It is very quick and very easy...though, if you are dragging them yourself, don't do more than 2 at a time...it hurts!
Also, the dog swivels work extremely well to connect the panels together, they have just enough play in them to allow you to be able to shift connected panels around without having to disconnect.


----------



## JessaLynn

Very helpful idea.I'll look for them at Lowe's.My boys can do the heavy lifting for me  I'm so looking forward to spring.We got a ton of snow here and I'm getting anxious for the sun to melt it away.


----------



## StaceyRosado

liz said:


> It is very quick and very easy...though, if you are dragging them yourself, don't do more than 2 at a time...it hurts!
> Also, the dog swivels work extremely well to connect the panels together, they have just enough play in them to allow you to be able to shift connected panels around without having to disconnect.


Do you have a picture of the dog swivels or a link to one online? I am not familiar with what you are talking about (at least nothing comes to mind). Thanks


----------



## liz

These are what I use to connect panels. The one in the 1st pic is similar to a "quick link" and a bit more expensive than the dog swivel snap, very durable though. The dog swivel in the 2nd pic is almost too small to connect the panels easily, but they were cheaper at 80cents each and did the job, they come in various sizes and are easy to use. I would reccomend 4 to connect each panel...1 on top and bottom and 2 in between because it makes for a sturdier "connection".


----------



## StaceyRosado

Im thinking of making a temp pen for goats Im transporting in the end of the month and I need to get a pen together - figured I could use the cap off my old Ranger as their shelter and the panels and clips (ground to hard for putting in to many posts if any at all).

Thanks Liz


----------



## Catalytic

Do you guys electrify these temporary pens? I made my portable pig tractor similar to this last fall, but we're expanding it and actually sinking the corner posts next week in prep for the pigs we're getting July 1. I tacked 2x4's to the bottom of each panel (pig nose height) and ran a hot wire around them (used the nail in insulators on the 2x4s) I found it to be quite a pain to move, though, because driving the ground rods and then killing ourselves getting them out of the ground every week, ugh. I'd love to do something like this for the goats, but I don't want to deal with moving the ground rods all the time. Any ideas?


----------



## freedomstarfarm

the 16foot combo cattle panels are pretty rigid. I would think if you put them at a good angle from each other then clip them or use these http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=221&criteria=965400 then they could stand on their own. :shrug:


----------



## sweetgoats

You know what we are doing this year? We went on Craigs list, found that orange Construction fence, and got T posts. It is cheap and a lot easier to move around. It works GREAT.


----------



## silobates_57

*Using orange construction fence*

How close do you put the t posts? Do you not find that the goats will pull it down?
We live on flood plain so we do get the occasional quick flood in the spring. Only 4 times in 7 years. The water rises quickly and is usually gone within 6 hours. I am looking for something that I can "quickly" drop when a flood is coming. We usually get a day's notice as the flooding is caused by logs being lifted on the dam to the north of us:-( 
If I use panels and t posts how do you recommend I attach them at the bottom so I can lay them down (like a drawbridge) to allow the water (and more importantly the logs and debris that have taken down our page wire fence and several posts in the past. I'm thinking I can unclip the top and lay the panels down then clear debris and reconnect at the top. Do you just use t posts every 16 feet or every 8 feet? My barn is the highest point on the 7 acres so the animals are put in before the flooding comes.
Thank you for any and all suggestions you have
Lois


----------



## Jessica84

For the panels you could simply tie them to the t post with hay strings then if you know a flood is coming just to out with a knife and cut the strings and let them drop. 
For how many t post I would really do the 8 feet. One at the ends of the panels and one in the middle. I have 2 spots that I only have the t post on the end of the panels for a gate so I can get my trailer in and it's a little wobbly. A doe I sold learned she could put her weight on it and it would tilt enough she could climb right over. But if your goats don't push on the fence much you could get away with only at the ends.
For actual fencing I have no idea for that. It seems once that crap bends it never comes out of it. I really see the fence being crap after you drop it. If you have the $ I would go with the panels big time. It's just they add up on cost so fast but I think they would fit what your after.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## silobates_57

*fencing for flood plain*

I've been thinking about this for a LONG time. We've been here since 2005. A few floods. The worst was Feb 2008. The ice jammed south of us and the water in the field was 6 inches below the tops of the posts. Needless to say it took out several posts and a great deal of fencing. I did have 2 goats but had problems keeping them in. We are on a fairly busy road and they would visit the neighbours across the street if we weren't home. I'm pretty sure the panels will work. I know it will be more costly up front but in the long run I think it will work better for us. We currently have 3 horses, 2 ponies and 1 mini. I want to add goats again.


----------

